# Re-introducing myself!!



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey hey!!

I'm baaaa'aaack!! 

I feel I should re-introduce myself since it's been a fair while since I last posted and a lot has changed....

I took a 30 month break from the gym and the whole bodybuilding life for unforeseen circumstances. Been back training for a few months now and slowly getting the bug back... I'm no longer a hench wee blonde... I'm now a sturdy wee brunette!!

I'm back in my hometown, living in Lanarkshire with my 2 pooches Rheeza and Ruby which is ace! Been back down here for 18 months now.

No training goals at all, just chipping away at the fatness and trying to get my wee musclets back!!

Still my favorite to train is legs and back and my diet sucks ass!!

Here's a link to my first intro in 2008.... http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/welcome-lounge/50474-holla-w33bam-xx.html


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Welcome back


----------



## Katazui (Jun 28, 2012)

Welcome back


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

welcome back :turned:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Both good intros! Welcome back missy x


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome back to the Cult ;-D


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks guys  I have faaaaaar too much to catch up on.... I'm gonna need me some pringles....!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Welcome back to UKM


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome back Sweetie xx


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to c ya to c ya nice.  ..............Back!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

hey 

looking back on your first thread a lot of women used to post back then, what happend?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

welcome back :thumb:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome 

I dunno why as many girls don't post so much now, I used to have some great chat on here with lots of girls... And guys too tbf


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

what town are u from again weebam? i cant remember........i'm from lanarkshire, cambuslang.

there is a few more women on the site these days. i; sure a new coven is slowly forming lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

W33BAM said:


> Hey hey!!
> 
> I'm baaaa'aaack!!
> 
> ...


Alright dolly bird. Step away from the Pringles misses, BBQ flavour don't count as protein!! 

Jst kidding, who am I to talk at the minute hey? :lol:

As we discussed at Glenrothes I had a break too, and you know the reasons why, my mum passed away yesterday though so, devastated as I am (goes without saying), once I've dealt with all the arrangements and dealt with all the emotional and practical stuff... I've no excuses left now.

Time for the scots birds to make a comeback. Been too quiet for too long


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome home!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Uriel said:


> what town are u from again weebam? i cant remember........i'm from lanarkshire, cambuslang.
> 
> there is a few more women on the site these days. i; sure a new coven is slowly forming lol


I'm from Motherwell originially but I live just outside Wishaw now... For now!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Alright dolly bird. Step away from the Pringles misses, BBQ flavour don't count as protein!!
> 
> Jst kidding, who am I to talk at the minute hey? :lol:
> 
> ...


Hey Miss ZLF, so sorry to hear about your mum although I'm glad her pain and suffering has ended. My thoughts are with you love xxx


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Hello there and welcome back. Nothing like a nice break before getting back on it :thumb:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

DiamondDixie said:


> Hello there and welcome back. Nothing like a nice break before getting back on it :thumb:


Thanks! 30 Months off.... I'm definitely finding it tough getting back to it but I will NOT be defeated!!

* she says after munching half a pizza!!


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

W33BAM said:


> Thanks! 30 Months off.... I'm definitely finding it tough getting back to it but I will NOT be defeated!!
> 
> * she says after munching half a pizza!!


Haha legend. I had my oats and protein this moring then a bacon double egg toastie, a Toby carvery a knickerbocker glory, a cough dominos cough and a pack of mint matchmakers.

I'm sure you'll get back in to the swing of things, I just need to pull my finger out and actually put some effort in.


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

Good luck W33BAM from a 'getting big bam' in Glasgow


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Dowie said:


> Hello, didn't know you last time, glad you made the return though.
> 
> Nice to have a woman on board.
> 
> Do be wary with some folks aswell, they seem to think this is a place to try to pick up women.


Ha! Thanks Dowie! That's one thing that will never change with forums!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

chinup said:


> Good luck W33BAM from a 'getting big bam' in Glasgow


S'hapnin ya big bam!!! Ha! Thanks


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello! Nice to meet you. I've only been here 6 months myself so I can't really welcome you back but it's nice to have another woman about the place


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

DiamondDixie said:


> Haha legend. I had my oats and protein this moring then a bacon double egg toastie, a Toby carvery a knickerbocker glory, a cough dominos cough and a pack of mint matchmakers.
> 
> I'm sure you'll get back in to the swing of things, I just need to pull my finger out and actually put some effort in.


Haahaahaa!! That's some feast!! I wouldn't like to clean out your kennel in the morning!

I had a fry up for breakfast too since I ended up on the vodka last night! Woops!! :rolleye:

But back to sensible eating tomorrow and a wee ham and quad session after work :thumb:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Leigh L said:


> Hello! Nice to meet you. I've only been here 6 months myself so I can't really welcome you back but it's nice to have another woman about the place


Thanks missus  GIRL POWER 'n all that! :thumb:


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Lol rocky road ice cream, I'm quite lucky as my sweet tooth only comes out once in a while. Atm I've got a thing for sea food and fish and a massive craving for king prawns lol.

Yep i'm strange I know :stuart:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Yup! Very strange!! Although fish is good, its the ice cream thats the killer!! I could eat it all day!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

W33BAM said:


> I'm from Motherwell originially but I live just outside Wishaw now... For now!


aye - the whole place is chaged a lot.....i was up a month or so ago at my folks with my wee girl...i dont know wishaw very well anyway - played them at rugby when i was at school....

You and Johnnie still together?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Welcome back! :clap:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Uriel said:


> aye - the whole place is chaged a lot.....i was up a month or so ago at my folks with my wee girl...i dont know wishaw very well anyway - played them at rugby when i was at school....
> 
> You and Johnnie still together?


Nope, split up last month. Still the best of pals though which is cool. I should think so too after 10 years!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I only really got back onto the forum again recently, it's still a really good place still

BTW reading Uriels posts has me in stitches most nights, lol


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Another Scot back on the board :thumbup1:


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

yannyboy said:


> I only really got back onto the forum again recently, it's still a really good place still
> 
> BTW reading Uriels posts has me in stitches most nights, lol


Haha!! I've had many a laugh over the years at uriels random posts and banter!!

Must be the daft Scotsman coming out in him!! Ha!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Dizzee! said:


> Another Scot back on the board :thumbup1:


Taking over the world!!! Ukm domination! Ha! Well we can try!!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Katy said:


> Welcome back! :clap:


Thanks missus  x


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

West coast....

Oh god.

(Hi....  )


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

W33BAM said:


> Taking over the world!!! Ukm domination! Ha! Well we can try!!


We will try and we will succeed haha


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

lxm said:


> West coast....
> 
> Oh god.
> 
> ...


I beg your egg!!! I ain't no west coaster!! I'm a central belter!!

You canny be tarring me with the doity brush of RS, Weeman, Rab or the likes!! Haha!!


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Dizzee! said:


> We will try and we will succeed haha


I concur!!! I've got your back big fella!! :thumb:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

W33BAM said:


> I concur!!! I've got your back big fella!! :thumb:


Haha, Nobody will mess now like!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

W33BAM said:


> I beg your egg!!! I ain't no west coaster!! I'm a central belter!!
> 
> You canny be tarring me with the doity brush of RS, Weeman, Rab or the likes!! Haha!!


With a signature like this who are you kidding???





> On it like a tramp eatin' chips oot a bin!!


Anyway... Fifer here...(the fancey end)


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

lxm said:


> With a signature like this who are you kidding???
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway... Fifer here...(the fancey end)


There's a fancy end???? Ha!!

Aye ok ok, there might be a bit of westcoast in me but shhhhhh!!! :whistling:


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Welcome back missus


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

WestCoast is the best coast lets not kid yourselfs on


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

chinup said:


> WestCoast is the best coast lets not kid yourselfs on


Aye right you, behave!!! I'm no havin any o' that chat in here!!! :tongue:


----------

